# Siemens LOGO!, Hilfe für Realisierung



## Highrider (6 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe eine LOGO! Steuerung realisiert. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich die gesamte Steuerung "reseten" kann ? Es muss wieder alles auf Anfang gesetzt werden. Ich brauche eine Baustein-(Kombination) die das machen kann. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Matze001 (6 März 2011)

nein wir wissen nicht was du meinst oO

Stell dein Programm hier online und beschreib mal genauer was du machen willst!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## thomass5 (6 März 2011)

hab gerade meine Glaskugel mal poliert, und sehe trotzdem nur verschwommen eine festhängende Schrittkette ohne Reset auf Anfangszustand oder Verriegelungen/Selbsthaltungen ohne Reset.

Stell mal das Programm rein, dann können wir eventuell klarer sehen und helfen.

Thomas


----------



## PN/DP (6 März 2011)

Also ich kenne kein einziges LOGO!-Programm, was einen komplett-Reset der Steuerung benötigt.
Hab' sowas auch noch nicht vermisst ...

Ich meine ebenfalls: stell Dein bisheriges Programm hier 'rein und beschreibe, was es eigentlich tun soll.

Harald


----------



## rheumakay (7 März 2011)

wen es interessiert...

habe mich am Wochenende bei Karneval

KOMPLETT resettet *ROFL*

Bit (burger) von 0 nach 1 gesetzt


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> wen es interessiert...
> 
> habe mich am Wochenende bei Karneval
> 
> ...



welches Bit im Doppelwort war den das? 

Thomas


----------



## Mordor_FRI (7 März 2011)

*Sidolin*

@ thomass5
Meine Kristallkugel war da etwas klarer
Logosoft --> Extras --> Übertragen --> Anwenderprogramm und Passwort löschen
=> Steuerung ist Resetet 


Ne jetzt mal im ernst.
Poste das Prog und/oder beschreibe etwas genauer was du vor hast.
welchen teil willst du zurücksetzen, unter welchen bedingungen usw.


----------



## rheumakay (7 März 2011)

@thomas5
-> ja wie doppelwort..
nach den vielen Gläsern Bier konnte ich doch nicht mehr reden ?!
schon gar keine doppelwörter - höchstens zweideutige unverständliche doppelwörter


----------



## thomass5 (7 März 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> @thomas5
> -> ja wie doppelwort..
> nach den vielen Gläsern Bier konnte ich doch nicht mehr reden ?!
> schon gar keine doppelwörter - höchstens zweideutige unverständliche doppelwörter



0000 0000 0000 0000  0000 0000 0000 1000 
oder
0000 0000 0000 0000  0000 0000 0000 0001

ist doch schon ein Unterschied im Alkoholpegel oder ?

welches Bit hast du nun gekippt?

Thomas


----------



## bimbo (9 März 2011)

rheumakay schrieb:


> wen es interessiert...
> 
> habe mich am Wochenende bei Karneval
> 
> ...


 
Auf jeden Fall besser als das Burger-Bit von 1 auf 0 setzen (wegen der Sauerei)


----------



## gerle0811 (16 April 2011)

*Bin neu hier*

hallo 
kann mir jemand helfen
wie kann ich eine Frage zu Siemens Logo einstellen

im voraus besten dank


----------



## 190B (16 April 2011)

gerle0811 schrieb:


> hallo
> kann mir jemand helfen
> wie kann ich eine Frage zu Siemens Logo einstellen
> 
> im voraus besten dank


 
Na, dann formuliere doch einfach Deine Frage. Bin zwar kein LOGO-Spezialist, aber ich bin mir sicher, in diesem Forum gibt es welche.

Gruß
190B


----------



## gerle0811 (16 April 2011)

*Logo Steuerung*

Hallo,
meine Frage an euch 

ich möchte mit einer Siemens Logo (Version ...0Ba6) folgendes realisieren
über einen Digitaleingang I1 einen Ausgang von 0 auf 1 schalten.
und nun das besondere
er sollte über einen Analogeingang A1 nach einer varriablen Zeit 
von ( 0-10V ) zurückgesetzt werden 
und über einen Analogeingang A2 nach einer Varriablen Zeit
von ( 0-10V ) wieder gesetzt werden  solange bis der Digitaleingang I1 nicht mehr ansteht.
Das heißt die beiden Potis sollen die Ein-/Ausschaltzeit des Ausganges bestimmen
Einschalten ca. alle 3h 
Auschalten Ca. 20 min nach dem Einschalt befehl

im voraus besteen dank
gerle0811


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 April 2011)

hallo,
im anhang mal ein programm für die logo


----------



## gerle0811 (17 April 2011)

Danke Dietmar hat mir sehr geholfen

habe die Schaltung noch über ein Stromstoßrelais in die Dauerfunktion (wiederholender Zyklus ) versetzt 

echt super


----------

